# Dell or no? POLL  Please we need conclusion



## G25r8cer

No need to explain choice as it might start a non-ending war!! Please dont argue this is just a poll to see everyones opinion


----------



## Interested

Dell is go for people that just need a computer to do thier stuff on. not everyone needs/wants to build thier own computer. They make great laptops too.


----------



## hpi

Nope I hate Dell but they make some eye catching laptops but there no good.


----------



## G25r8cer

hpi said:


> Nope I hate Dell but they make some eye catching laptops but there no good.



I agree 100% 

The prices look good but they are not worth it! 


Thanks for the time guys! I cant wait to see everyones opinions


----------



## Emperor_nero

I think Dells are pretty good, I work at a school and they bought 22 new Dell Optiplex Desktops and 5 Vostro laptops last summer and they run nice.

I've done work on them and haven't really had any problems.


----------



## G25r8cer

How long shall this poll go on? I think it shall end this coming wed. We need to allow everyone a chance to vote before a decision has been made.


----------



## hpi

Dude whats your hurry man? Just leave it and check periodically to see if theres any new responses. 

It's most probably nto gonna last all the way till Wednesday bc theres most likely so many more of the same thread topics if you use the search feature.


----------



## dznutz

dell doesn't make anything.  they just buy in bulk and sell at decent prices.  if you work for a school you can get those disgusting discounts.  compared to other re-branders they are tops in my list for value and comparable quality.

i'd get their laptops.  but i'd build my own pc


----------



## oregon

often times they are cheaper, and i've never had one fail on me so i voted yes for dell. it really depends though on prices and what you want.


----------



## xbadwolfx

In my opinion, the only people that buy dells are people that have no technical knowledge. Little do they know that they are paying $2,500 for a computer that only has $900 worth of parts.


----------



## Kesava

dell is excellent for large organisations and so.

and as other prople have said, for users who know not much about computers.

but they are useless for anyone who likes to upgrade heaps and so on.

their laptops are awesome. definately worth getting


----------



## speedyink

I wouldn't buy a Dell desktop, but I definately like their laptops.  I bought my laptop a year ago and it's still competitively priced with a lot of the ones I see in the stores.  It's still runs perfectly fine and still performs awesome.


----------



## Emperor_nero

xbadwolfx said:


> In my opinion, the only people that buy dells are people that have no technical knowledge. Little do they know that they are paying $2,500 for a computer that only has $900 worth of parts.



 I will agree with you there that unless you get their desktops on sale they're way over priced.


----------



## jimkonow

the parts are rubbish
the tech support is rubbish
dell altogether is rubbish


----------



## Emperor_nero

jimkonow said:


> the parts are rubbish
> the tech support is rubbish
> dell altogether is rubbish



Sorry, that's been your experience. 

I've actually found their tech support helpful.

But I suppose it could really just be chance and if you get someone good or not.


----------



## royalmarine

love my m1710 laptop. wouldnt trade it for anything.


----------



## Archangel

Dell's tech support I found to be quite good so far actually.   (at work, i have had trouble with a hdd in the computer, got replaced pretty fast )   ofc, you pay the price for the service, hence its great for companies, but for customer use, I do kinda have my doubts.   either way, Dell pc's arnt bad, so why not?


----------



## PabloTeK

I like Dell's business machines a lot, the only time I had a problem wsa because some monkey though a passive cooler on a slimline Optiplex's X1300 was a good idea. Think a lack of airflow.


----------



## JlCollins005

i cant figure out how u found their support helpful ive sat on the phone numerous times for hours with them arguing that they are wrong. for example my buddies ma called and asked for help told them she needed a wireless card for her sons laptop to connect to the netgear wireless G router she got from them which she payed 120 for and it sells for like 45 at walmart and cheaper on newegg lol, but ne ways they tell her ok this is the one u need its another 120 bucks she dont know a lick about computer stuff so she says ok charge it. they get it and cant figure out why it wont connect.  so they call me over there dell told her to order a verizon wireless mobile internet card lol so we call dell the guy is trying to tell me its the right card when clearly its not so then he says well idk let me transfer u to some1 else this guy says let me use remote desktop to check so ok and he tells me its the right one. needless to say after 1.5 hrs of arguing they say just send it back we will credit ur account, then we went and bought the right one.. next was my aunts brand new dell laptop used for a month and quit working, she calls dell sits on the phone for 6 hrs they still dont know whats wrong well she calls me i go look at it run some diagnostics programs from a bootable cd such as memtest and stuff well come to find out the ram is bad and so is the hard drive.. well we call dell and they keep telling me  that its not that its user error so i began to get a bit frustrated and raise my voice after yellin at him he says u seem to know what ur talkin about, then says well the warranty she has is phone support not hardware replacement well after an hour of arguing dell sent a box and we sent the laptop and got the 1300 dollars back. and now she has a perfect working HP laptop. so that is why i cant understand how u think they have good support when the support they have are a bunch of turd nuggets


----------



## cohen

dells are good for somethings but i can go and get better parts etc cheaper and do it myself... but for those people who don't know how to build or don't know anyone that can build.. depending on what they want to on them... then they would go and buy one... but personally... my grandparents have got a dell desktop and at the moment they haven't had problems... but at school the sound card in the dell laptop broke (mobo cracked) and failed hardware test so i would never go for one!

If that makes sence...


----------



## Kesava

people always complain about their support. but all of my local stores dont actually have a support line. so anyone i talk to doesnt really have the time to help me.


----------



## Ramodkk

g25racer, you never stop do you? 

In my opinion, Dell computers are a good computers. People always say that Dell = Hell and that Dell sucks, don't buy it. Trash, it's garbage, they are stealing your money for 0 benefit. 
Say that a kid comes and just wants to know what processor or how much memory to get for his Dell custom pre-built computer. There's gonna be one typical guy that's gonna say 

"kid u shulnt get a dell. Dell=hell, dont buy thm build youre owwn. Its cheapr and u get a better rig." 

Now, is that gonna help that kid in any way? Dell's may not be the best choice for a guy who wants to have a top-of-the-line gaming comp or a high-end HTPC but heck!! Some people have the money to get a high-end Dell. Some people just want a home/office computer and Dell makes great computers for that.

I don't know about Laptops. On the other hand, I've heard that they break really often.


----------



## voyagerfan99

As other have said, I believe that their desktops are mostly for those who don't know much about computers. They're over-priced for what you get. I'd just build my own - and have it look and PERFORM better than a Dell.

Their laptops however, are pretty good. I'd get one.


----------



## funkysnair

tut tut-

the people that buy dell are people who dont want the hassle of building and having to buy everything seperate, not everyone is a hardcore gammer although you would think so some times lol

ive had dell-still got a laptop works spot on


----------



## `PaWz

funkysnair said:


> tut tut-
> 
> the people that buy dell are people who dont want the hassle of building and having to buy everything seperate, not everyone is a hardcore gammer although you would think so some times lol
> 
> ive had dell-still got a laptop works spot on


Doesn't that apply to any PC manufacturer that sells pre-built computers?


----------



## Gareth

I like Dell, for one, they're Caterpillars choice of brand, secondly from past experience. Either I am lucky, but I have owned numerous Dell Computers, some dating back from the mid 90s, and never had 1 fail on me. Not once. I know my Dads old business laptop (Dell Latitude D600) failed once, but Caterpillar was quick and replaced it with a new machine. I do like Dell, and I would really recommend them, and have recommended them based on my experience. With the technical support, most people usually go to a tech support guy to get it fixed, or have enough knowledge to know what to do. How do they get onto the vendor website to contact them if it was fully broken =)


----------



## tlarkin

Kuzba said:


> people always complain about their support. but all of my local stores dont actually have a support line. so anyone i talk to doesnt really have the time to help me.



Working for an ASP years back and a self maintainer for the past few years I have dealt directly with their business end support, which is not the same as consumer support.  I can tell you that they do all in fact suck.  All of their web front ends for their ASP sites support nothing but IE and active X and are total crap.  With the exception of Apple, their support is bounds better than any other company I have had to work with, and I have worked with the following on a professional level:

HP/Compaq
Gateway
Sony
Dell
IBM


IBM was also pretty good, but their web front end was not as good as apple's.  I also have an Apple SE assigned to my work which I can contact directly and he is local to my area.  So, they do go the extra step with service, but the down side is they never ever give out any SWAG.  Every other company has crappy service, but gives us tons of SWAG.


----------



## Burn_all

dells good for the low end desktop user who wants a cheap computer fast with no hassle. but i hate them i would never buy anything dell for myself.  oh and there over priced and jack u hardcore


----------



## G25r8cer

xbadwolfx said:


> In my opinion, the only people that buy dells are people that have no technical knowledge. Little do they know that they are paying $2,500 for a computer that only has $900 worth of parts.



Exactly


----------



## G25r8cer

Why is it that all the young kids are the only ones saying they like dells? Anyone with me on this one?


----------



## ducis

dell is pretty good imo there service is alot better then some isps


----------



## `PaWz

g25racer said:


> Why is it that all the young kids are the only ones saying they like dells? Anyone with me on this one?


How the hell do you know that young kids are the only ones who want Dells?

Hint: you don't.  You just like to make up crap


----------



## G25r8cer

Ok if thats what you think.

 Im trying to start a war we are all posting our thoughts and nothing else

STOP attacking me


----------



## `PaWz

LOL i'm not attacking you, kid.  You rant on how Dell sucks monkey balls and then get all defensive when you can't back up your claims


----------



## G25r8cer

We will see how the poll goes wont we. Then we will decide   I can backup my claims if you wanna take this outside of the CF forum but, I would rather not get all worked up about a dumb computer.


----------



## `PaWz

Having the results of a poll agree with you does not mean a single thing.


----------



## G25r8cer

Yeah it does


----------



## `PaWz

g25racer said:


> Yeah it does


Great argument


----------



## G25r8cer

Your a newbie to this site. Try to stay out of trouble the first 1,000 posts or so


----------



## Ramodkk

g25racer said:


> We will see how the poll goes wont we. Then we will decide



Dude, this polls is just reference on a background idea. We DO NOT know how many voters know technical stuff about computers and who does.



g25racer said:


> I can backup my claims if you wanna take this outside of the CF forum but, I would rather not get all worked up about a dumb computer.







g25racer said:


> Your a newbie to this site. Try to stay out of trouble the first 1,000 posts or so



Oh, so you're saying that since you have 1000+ you can cause trouble? Having little posts means very little dude...


----------



## jbrdbr111x

xbadwolfx said:


> In my opinion, the only people that buy dells are people that have no technical knowledge. Little do they know that they are paying $2,500 for a computer that only has $900 worth of parts.



Very true!!.. Dell = Crap


----------



## G25r8cer

ramodkk said:


> Dude, this polls is just reference on a background idea. We DO NOT know how many voters know technical stuff about computers and who does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're saying that since you have 1000+ you can cause trouble? Having little posts means very little dude...



Im done with you dude. Lets just see were the poll ends up. Thats all the conclusion I need!


----------



## G25r8cer

jbrdbr111x said:


> Very true!!.. Dell = Crap




Yup!  Thanks for the support of the conclusion and the poll.


----------



## PabloTeK

Baring in mind the technical know-how of this community in general will skew the results quite heavily and if I were to be presented with stats like this in business I'd void them. Dell are out to make money, and they do that primarily by B2B, consumer systems make them very little money in comparision.

EDIT: Your comment about the young ones voting for Dell; I did and I'm the same age as you...


----------



## speedyink

g25racer said:


> Yup!  Thanks for the support of the conclusion and the poll.



Sooo, your not gonna be able to sleep at night if people don't agree with you that Dell's suck?  Are you mental?  Why the hell do you care so much?


----------



## voyagerfan99

g25racer said:


> Why is it that all the young kids are the only ones saying they like dells? Anyone with me on this one?



Dude, I'm the same friggin age as you. Now STFU.


----------



## Kill Bill

g25racer said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> The prices look good but they are not worth it!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the time guys! I cant wait to see everyones opinions



100% Double ditto


----------



## porterjw

This Thread might have just as well been titled Xp vs. Vista - you'd have gotten the exact same flame results a lot quicker. Poor taste for a Thread topic, IMO. I give it another day at the most before we see a Lock.

Hating Dell is the cool teenage angst thing to do - we get it, let it go... Every time I see a Thread like this, I think of the South park episode where Stan goes Goth..."conformists..."

Dell is a business - their sole purpose is to make money and grow the business. Cripes, I haven't seen something this petty since the "If you don't like Vista you are teh suckey who noes nuthing 'bout 'put3rs" kid...

More and more lemmings every day...


----------



## robina_80

dell are well good they make decent pc's that look nice and small also dnot forget there other stuff like monitors printers there well nice ive got a dell monitor 22" the monitors really good and also the finish is amazing


----------



## cohen

i suppose we all have our experiences


----------



## lovely?

i had a bad experience with an old dell with a pIII inside. i just got tired of the brand. and i hate motherboards that dont support upgrades or bios modifications.


----------



## cohen

lovely? said:


> i had a bad experience with an old dell with a pIII inside. i just got tired of the brand. and i hate motherboards that dont support upgrades or bios modifications.



past experience!


----------



## jbrdbr111x

I've had bad experience with Dell as well, not just crappy products, but the support is awful!!..


----------



## djcon

No.

They Suck, plain and simple... They Prey on people with money, which isn't fair...


----------



## lovely?

lol i offered to build my dad a computer a few weeks ago, i showed him my computer, and all it could do, but he went and bought a computer from D/HELL


----------



## cohen

the poll is very close.....


----------



## G25r8cer

Yup it is


----------



## jbrdbr111x

lovely? said:


> lol i offered to build my dad a computer a few weeks ago, i showed him my computer, and all it could do, but he went and bought a computer from D/HELL



OUCH!!!


----------



## G25r8cer

What the heck!  Why is it so close?


----------



## dznutz

isn't there a poll option where we can see who voted for what?

i voted for the 3rd option if anybody cares


----------



## G25r8cer

I thought there was an option but I dont know how. Anyone know how?


----------



## cohen

it is equal.....


----------



## jbrdbr111x

This thread is getting old.. Half of the members here think Dell rocks, the other Half think Dell sucks.. Let's just leave it at that..lol


----------



## G25r8cer

I know, right. But, theres only one problem. I cant end the poll! LOL  I guess we will just have to let it go.


----------



## Emperor_nero

g25racer said:


> I thought there was an option but I dont know how. Anyone know how?





g25racer said:


> I know, right. But, theres only one problem. I cant end the poll! LOL  I guess we will just have to let it go.



Both of those need to be setup when making the poll.


----------



## HumanMage

I voted yes. I like Dell, they make quality computers (from what I've experienced) but if you can, build it yourself. It's a lot more fun, and rewarding.


----------



## G25r8cer

Emperor_nero said:


> Both of those need to be setup when making the poll.



Yeah I thought so. My first time creating a poll so srry guys.


----------



## Emperor_nero

g25racer said:


> Yeah I thought so. My first time creating a poll so srry guys.



Nothing to be sorry for.


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Yeah I thought so. My first time creating a poll so srry guys.



WOW!!!!  in 3 to 4 months first time... OMG


----------



## spdking88

No Way... Dell is a horrible rip off, you do not even get close to what you pay for.


----------



## jbrdbr111x

yeah we've established that Dell sucks.. lol 70+ posts and counting now.. Perhaps this thread is getting a little old now..


----------



## lovely?

jbrdbr111x said:


> OUCH!!!



tell me about it! i was pissed lol.

now when it breaks im not gonna help hahaha


----------



## lovely?

jbrdbr111x said:


> OUCH!!!



tell me about it! i was pissed lol.

now when it breaks im not gonna help hahaha


----------



## speedyink

jbrdbr111x said:


> This thread is getting old.. Half of the members here think Dell rocks, the other Half think Dell sucks.. Let's just leave it at that..lol



I wouldn't say that Dell rocks, I'm just happy with my Dell laptop.  I would never ever buy a Dell desktop, I like being able to upgrade.

But yes, this topic topic was old before it even started.  I mean seriously, how long have I been hearing this crap?  It's just as bad as the mac vs pc thing.


----------



## G25r8cer

jbrdbr111x said:


> yeah we've established that Dell sucks.. lol 70+ posts and counting now.. Perhaps this thread is getting a little old now..



Yup! Dell def sucks! The data doesnt really confirm but we will give it another day or so and maybe it will come around.


----------



## jbrdbr111x

It may even out because of the secret Dell fans among us, that post specs about better self built PC's and actually run a crappy Dell that they over paid for.. They probably vote FOR Dell because when they call customer support "every time" they have  a crash, Dell probably says "I love you as a customer" and it gives them a warm feeling inside that makes them want to vote that Dell is good..


----------



## G25r8cer

jbrdbr111x said:


> It may even out because of the secret Dell fans among us, that post specs about better self built PC's and actually run a crappy Dell that they over paid for.. They probably vote FOR Dell because when they call customer support "every time" they have  a crash, Dell probably says "I love you as a customer" and it gives them a warm feeling inside that makes them want to vote that Dell is good..



LMAO


----------



## claytonr1973

g25racer said:


> Your a newbie to this site. Try to stay out of trouble the first 1,000 posts or so



I guess your 4 months here make you an  OG?


----------



## G25r8cer

OG? Guess your getting defensive huh? You like DELL?


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Yup! Dell def sucks! The data doesnt really confirm but we will give it another day or so and maybe it will come around.



Can't wait.. 



g25racer said:


> OG? Guess your getting defensive huh? You like DELL?



I don't understand what OG is...


----------



## Ramodkk

g25racer said:


> OG? Guess your getting defensive huh? *You like DELL?*



Funny comeback


----------



## JlCollins005

K so now im wandering if the poll should have been based off do we like dell for ourself not do we like dell because its good for people that dont know crap about pc cuz most everyone that has post saying they like it they have said dell is good for a person that knows nothing.


----------



## cohen

> dell is good for a person that knows nothing.



i agree - my grandparents bought one because dad was taking forever to build one and was putting it off but that was ages ago before i could do my first build on my own.... so now i know how to do it... if they get another (could be soon) i can do their build .... be a hell of a lot cheaper as well.


----------



## `PaWz

People who hat dellz no nuthin bout 'puters cuz theyr stoopid heads bcuz they ar n00bz lolol


----------



## voyagerfan99

`PaWz said:


> People who hat dellz no nuthin bout 'puters cuz theyr stoopid heads bcuz they ar n00bz lolol



Wow.





Just wow.


----------



## `PaWz

Sarcasm.  Difficult to point out on the internet, isn't it?


----------



## jbrdbr111x

`PaWz said:


> People who hat dellz no nuthin bout 'puters cuz theyr stoopid heads bcuz they ar n00bz lolol



Hmm...


----------



## El DJ

Dell's good as far as prebuilt computers go.


----------



## claytonr1973

Apparently it was way above your head. It is called SARCASM. Google it and come back when you understand it.


----------



## Ramodkk

`PaWz said:


> Sarcasm.  Difficult to point out on the internet, isn't it?



Yes, *VERY* difficult. That's why you should be careful how and when to use it...


----------



## PabloTeK

I don't get why you are so bothered by Dell, you never buy from them anyway so they should in theory have no effect on you but you're getting all riled up about it. Which is kind of odd.


----------



## cohen

PabloTeK said:


> I don't get why you are so bothered by Dell, you never buy from them anyway so they should in theory have no effect on you but you're getting all riled up about it. Which is kind of odd.



it's to see everyone's opinions about dell.


----------



## speedyink

cohen said:


> it's to see everyone's opinions about dell.



Well, see that thats all good and fine.  But I think SOME people are getting a little too into this...which to me is kinda bizarre, cause it seems like such an insignificant thing to get so wound up about.  Oh well, to each his own I guess.  I'm just really glad I don't have to deal with those members in real life


----------



## tlarkin

The bottom line on Dells is that you are getting what you pay for.  A company can not afford to slash prices off of hardware that much and still make money.  Unless they were in fact using very cheap parts to begin with.  However, you do get some of the best deals for the hardware, it is just most likely lower quality than other companies.

I have worked retail and know the mark ups on hardware sales and know that you can't slash prices down by 25% and continue to make money.  The only way for them to do that is to mark up the system way more than they are paying for it and then putting out coupons to make them cheap but still right above profit, just with very low margin.

One of the best prebuilt PCs I have ever seen would probably have to be Microcenter's house brand, powerspec.  They have actual retail parts in them, and don't have tons of bloated software preinstalled.  So if anything fails you can go out to your local computer store and get some parts for them.  I have had a few open box powerspecs over the years and I have to say they are not bad for the price.


----------



## cohen

i think we might have to get this one put to sleep..... - IE = closed


----------



## tlarkin

By lower quality I mean no name parts, not grade A electronic components, and way less quality control.  

There is no way any company can cut off 25% of a laptop price on a regular basis and make money doing so, it is just not possible, unless you are using the cheapest possible parts ever.

If anyone has ever worked retail or in sales you will know that the mark up on hardware is very very small for computers.

Now stereo mark up is a lot.  Cables and accessories is a lot, actual computer hardware not so much.


----------



## cohen

tlarkin said:


> By lower quality I mean no name parts, not grade A electronic components, and way less quality control.
> 
> There is no way any company can cut off 25% of a laptop price on a regular basis and make money doing so, it is just not possible, unless you are using the cheapest possible parts ever.
> 
> If anyone has ever worked retail or in sales you will know that the mark up on hardware is very very small for computers.
> 
> Now stereo mark up is a lot.  Cables and accessories is a lot, actual computer hardware not so much.



Agree with everything you said.

And then when you learn to upgrade computers... you can't really upgrade them because they have crap hardware inside....


----------



## bluedishwasher

not a fan, bad experiences, although i have friends who rave


----------



## cohen

bluedishwasher said:


> not a fan, bad experiences, although i have friends who rave



yeah some of my friends say "my computer is crap" "i want a new one" and say get me to build you one  cause it will be a lot cheaper and i get $$$$ out of it


----------



## tlarkin

I mean you can't beat it for the buck, Dells are some of the cheapest out there.  I like to use the KIA, Lexus analogy here.  Sure you can buy a KIA (Dell) or get something else (lexus) and they both go 70 MPH, and they both get the job done, however you know that more quality engineering and higher quality parts went into the Lexus.


----------



## cohen

tlarkin said:


> I mean you can't beat it for the buck, Dells are some of the cheapest out there.  I like to use the KIA, Lexus analogy here.  Sure you can buy a KIA (Dell) or get something else (lexus) and they both go 70 MPH, and they both get the job done, however you know that more quality engineering and higher quality parts when into the Lexus.



Perfect way of putting it!


----------



## G25r8cer

I declare this one CLOSED!! My mind is made up and I will never buy a DELL. LOL I knew that before thus poll but now im glad people agree with me on my stance. Thanks for the support guys. 

MODS: You can close this one and put it out of its missory now if you want.


----------



## G25r8cer

Oh 1500posts now! LOL 

I just had to do that


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:
			
		

> MODS: You can close this one and put it out of its missory now if you want.



PM a mod - they are in bold as the people online on the homepage.


----------



## Ramodkk

At least you can't say that "everybody hates Dell"


----------



## royalmarine

this went on too long  or not long enough.

can you call it on 66 votes?


----------



## G25r8cer

royalmarine said:


> this went on too long  or not long enough.
> 
> can you call it on 66 votes?



Yup

My 2 cents!


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> At least you can't say that "everybody hates Dell"



Yeah!



royalmarine said:


> this went on too long  or not long enough.
> 
> can you call it on 66 votes?



well i put mine in


----------

